# Here We Go Again



## Anderson (May 25, 2011)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Volcanic-ash-to-force-Berlin-apf-3584524423.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

Long story short here is that it looks like the latest Icelandic eruption is going to wreak havoc on airlines in Europe yet again, making a royal mess of flying anywhere over there. That said, the closures are a bit more localized this time (rather than "shut down the whole continent" type closures like happened last time), but it's still making a hash of things.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (May 25, 2011)

We have friends that live in Cologne. Last May they were going to come for a visit. Canceled by the Volcano.

They are supposed to be here in July... and now there is ANOTHER volcano.


----------

